# Pool alarms - Safety Angel vs Safety Turtle



## JessieBird (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi everyone - does anyone have experience with these? They look very similar except that Safety Angel is much, much less expensive. It also has an alarm that sounds if your child gets too far away from you, in addition to if it is immersed in water. I am only interested in the immersion feature, so Safety Turtle would work fine for me.

Is there a big difference in quality and reliability between the two brands? Would you recommend one over another? I would like to use them as an additional layer of security when visiting homes with pools.

Thank you!


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

Anyone have any experience with these brands?


----------



## Rimohealth (Apr 30, 2015)

*Pool Alarms System & Equipment*

Hi Friends

yes, I have little bit experience with these two major brands. But finally I found on the Google best online store for Pool alarms, one is Amazon and another one is *ActiveForever* where i found high quality, cheapest price and latest technology Pool alarms systems or equipments.

Wish you a lovely day!!

Thank you!:serious::serious::serious:


----------

